# "Borderline" PCOS



## acbieri91904

I was just diagnosed with borderline PCOS. I am going to talk to my doctor about my options this week, she said she would start me on the metformin and may do clomid. I was just wondering if any success stories or what you guys done when you were diagnosed thanks so much :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

I was never diagnosed with PCOS but im certain i was also borderline as i had one test that said i did have it then one say i didnt.
We had to go down the IUI route for conception but that wasnt based on a pcos diagnosis.


----------



## Manchester_Lu

I was told for years that I had PCOS and had blood tests and scans etc accompanied by symptoms of no periods and weight gain. However I saw a new Gynecologist in August this year who told me that I definitely haven't got PCOS and the blood result are all bang in the middle of normal and no cysts picked up on the scans.

I asked for Metformin but was knocked back as they said that I didn't have PCOs and the gynecologist said that he wouldn't prescribe Clomid as it would prelong my care under him and to accelorate the process he referred me straight to the Fertility clinic which is where I'm up to now.

I'm still waiting for my treatment consulatation and they may well suggest Clomid but at least I'll be monitored by the right people.

Apart from that I can't offer any knowledge on how metformin or clomid work and their success rates.

I hope you get some good support.


----------



## beauty

I to am boarderline as per my gyno however only symton is long periods.. Its a pain!!
xx


----------



## Bexy

Hi Acbieri,

I was diagnosed with polycystic ovaries following a vaginal ultrasound - never had any other symptoms (no excessive hair/ weight gain, periods were 28 day cycles)...

I was put on Clomid for 6 months and had a lap and dye op in between...still nothing.

Then 2 1/2 years after starting this journey I got lucky and saw that elusive BFP for the first time EVER. Completely out of the blue (actually had my IVF referral appointment through)

Good luck in the future and I hope you get your :bfp: v.soon!! 

:dust:


----------



## melodyy_mtb

Hey,

Just wondered if anyone was still around or if anyone else had been partially diagnosed with PCOS?

I have been charting and ttc for about 7 months and I have never fully confirmed o. My ultrasound confirmed I had cysts on my ovaries, and along with 40 day cycles, heavy menses, being a bit overweight and having some excess hair growth, I was sent for blood work. It all came back normal so my doctor concluded that I was borderline pcos. I also had one 21 day blood test and that came back as low progesterone.

I'm not being prescribed anything because it is just borderline. I have just been asked to carry on trying and doing the 21 day progesterone tests for the next 3 months before they consider referring me. 

It would be great to find others who are in the same limbo type place. 

x


----------

